# New Loft, Need Ideas



## GrMike (Mar 13, 2014)

Ok my fellow bird brains, heres the deal. I am going to be turning my old shed into a loft. It is basiclaly a pole barn built around a 20' 6''X20' 6'' slab. The building is tin siding over the wood skeleton. Whats left is in fairly good shape, but is in need of some tlc. Im keeping Giant runts and I would like to find the best use of space for about 50 pairs of birds. Im trying to get away from an open floor plan and get so i have more controll as to who is paired up without going to individual pairs in cages. 

Thats about it for now. Thanks in advance for your ideas.

Mike


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Sounds like you have a good start. I would fix anything that needs fixin on the building, to keep it waterproof, and then make a floor plan, then just start building walls. I would build all the walls out of wire so you could separate them but still see through the entire loft. I was in a loft one time that was like that and it was really nice. I would just make a hallway and as many pens as you need off of the hallway. You have enough building that you could do about anything you want.


----------



## GrMike (Mar 13, 2014)

The building has tin walls. I though about the pen route but I kinda feel like I should have cages in at least part of it. But as usual its all speculation till I get back home. I'm just trying to get the ideas flowing.


----------



## benjemon (Mar 28, 2014)

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dovecote


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Mike, I guess you out floating in the pool again?


----------

